
Visual Studio's most useful (and underused) tips - douche
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/VisualStudiosMostUsefulAndUnderusedTips.aspx
======
anotheryou
I always move lines with the keyboard, is there a way to avoid the empty row
when hitting return between bracing stuff like {} or html-tags?

It's not needed if I'm just nesting further and move some lines in and I don't
want to strip empty lines automatically either.

------
serguzest
Visual Studio's most useful tip : Use Resharper :)

------
ManlyBread
In earlier versions of VS some of these (like source map or middle click
scrolling) are available via Productivity Tools addon.

------
dagobert63
This is great! These are the ones I literally use everyday...

